# Would it be racist of me as a white man to dress as a black man for Halloween?



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't think so. It would be all about your "intent." which doesn't sound to be racist. I would go for it. The people that might say something are the ones still allowing racism to thrive. Just maintain a positive attitude and don't entertain racist remarks.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Old Man Bakke said:


> I don't think so. It would be all about your "intent." which doesn't sound to be racist. I would go for it. The people that might say something are the ones still allowing racism to thrive. Just maintain a positive attitude and don't entertain racist remarks.


try telling that to all the people who raised a big stink over the kid dressing up (paint and all) as MLK jr last year for a presentation at school. 

as for OP's question, nah. go for it. its halloween, live it up.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I at times dress as a woman! I am not being anti feminist! Actually I get a lot of compliments.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

At a private party, yes. At a public function I would say no.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Where I'm from I see men dressed as women even when it's not Halloween. lol.

I agree to a certain extent that the costume would be much more ideal for a private party, however the mask is VERY pricy - So would the hands if I buy them and I just would dislike having to spend so much money and not get to show it off.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> If a black man dressed up as an old white man, I would think it was hilarious, however there is a big difference between our race's history.


Eddie Murphy, in "Coming To America". He dressed up as the old Jewish guy who hung around the barbershop. Hilarious. But I don't recall the ACLU raising any stink over it


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Great film! I think as long as I do not talk or act like a black slave, I should be fine. The masks on that site are so life-like that some people may not be aware I am in a costume.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think we worry way too much anymore about offending someone. Its Halloween, go for it. The whole point is to play a character for a night. If somebody gets mad, just ignore 'em, they'll go away eventually. Plus, unless you plan on running for public office in the near future, it won't matter anyway, and if you are, it'll give the newshounds something fun to work with instead of the usual stuff they dig up


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd say save your money on the mask. Remember that Django came out Dec. 2012. By Halloween 2013 it won't be forgotten (because it's an amazing movie) & it may win some Oscars (though they'll never give Tarantino the Best Picture but don't get me started on that because it's for another time, place & thread), but by then it's not going to be topical anymore. 

By Halloween you may just be "an Uncle Tom" or spend the night explaining your costume.

To me, it's the equivalent of a woman going as Monica Lewinsky in 2013. Yeah, it's sorta recognizable (or can easily be made recognizable) but soooooo MORE than 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm not worried about the time issue since afterall I have dressed as Jason Voorhees using the "Freddy vs. Jason" look for almost ten years now. But I agree - I would hate having to spend all night explaining the costume to people. I still think it'd be fine for a private party, but for a public outing it's different. I also think if I could have a black friend with me, I might live. lol. But I don't know if that can be done.

It's just a shame because on a creative and artistic standpoint, this could be an amazing costume and mask and a great chance for me to really escape from who I am, but I have to remind myself that while dressing up is for me too, I am also doing it to entertain others, not offend them.

I could still be someone who is different from my own race, but just not be "Stephen" from "Django Unchained" since his character is an "Uncle Tom/Uncle Ben" kind of man who is bound to offend some people. Especially if a white man is playing the role in my case. However, I see nothing wrong with stepping outside my own race - I may just need to pick a different character.

I've thought about being Tony Todd's character "Rev. Zombie" from the "Hatchet" movies (a voodoo doctor) - Adding voodoo paint to that black man mask is an option.

I could also be a Union soldier (I was one once before) only this time I would use one of the human masks from the site I linked above and be a cartoonish/comic bookish/action figureish/Frank Miller "Yankee". That might be fun. I could wear a white man or black man mask and I think that would be socially acceptable. For years I've thought about being a "Redcoat" as well or maybe even King George III. That is one of the many great things about the linked website - You can create so many options.

I've also consider being Leatherface - I've thought of doing that for years. With a new TCM film out, Leatherface will be known among pop culture again. I'd likely dress as how the current Leatherface looks - Red dress shirt, black pants, etc. I question however if the new Leatherface mask will be made among some of the top online mask-makers. There may be a store-bought Leatherface mask coming out this fall because of the new film, but it won't be film quality most likely and I have mixed feelings about that.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I've asked a few people over the past few weeks about this very subject, and most people don't see a problem. Those people may not be fully aware of what the costume is however although I have tried to explain it in full detail. The costume and mask would be very screen accurate - I would see to that. So there is a chance a lot of people would know exactly who I was. As of today, I think I would still do it if it were close to Halloween.

The fear is oddly all apart of the various appeals I see in dressing as the character.


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

No.

It's Halloween. This is all about getting in costume, and making yourself look completely different. You are talking about getting completely into character, and I can't see anyone being offended with that. If you said you were going in "black face", and acting obnoxious, then you might have a problem. But, your looking at dropping $1000 and mask and hands to make this an authentic costume, and I can't see anyone having an issue with that. Even if you just did stage makeup instead of the mask, you will be fine.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are concerned you might be perceived that way, I'd say go with your gut.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Another concern I have is the mask is so realistic that some people may not even be aware that I am wearing a mask. I also enjoy being scary and the mask and costume will likely not frighten anyone. I think among people who know me the costume would be a novelty but not among strangers. But this is why I think about Halloween so early so the right choice can be made. (I have also consider buying the "Hugo the Mutant" mask or one of the clown masks or the "Pelvis the "Pig" mask.)


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Zeeboe said:


> Where I'm from I see men dressed as women even when it's not Halloween. lol.


Well there you have it....go ahead and be the "Django unchained" character but dressed as a woman....

Nobody is gonna say squat; partly because most people will be confused as hell and the rest will just think you are plain weird…..

PERFECT!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't see the harm, but I'm of Eastern European decent. I would say if anything it's bridging two different cultures. I think it's in fact good for making racism a distant memory. Especially, since Django was a cool gunslinger!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you everyone for the replies. At the moment, I have decided against doing it.


----------

